# Vintage Neat Mens Schwinn Blue Phantom Bicycle Restored



## tomsjack (Sep 20, 2022)

Vintage Neat Mens Schwinn Blue Phantom Bicycle Restored On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/334566004518?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2022)

Gee Tom/Bot, how do you find these?
Vintage Neat Mens Schwinn Blue Phantom Bicycle Restored by Jerry Peters Sr!!!​

 21 watched in last 24 hours
Condition: UsedUsed

“Very Neat, In Great Shape For It's Age!!!!”
*Price: *_*US $3,900.00*_


Ships from United States
20 watchers
Pickup: Free local pickup from Punta Gorda, Florida, United States.
Shipping: US $185.00 Economy Shipping 
Located in: Punta Gorda, Florida, United States



















Really Neat, Vintage Schwinn Blue Phantom, Amazing Shape, Restored by Perhaps the Best in the Business, Jerry Peters Sr. from Chestnut Hollow Bicycles, Romeo Michigan, I Hope perhaps that his son had his hands on it too, we've had this for a long time just about 40 Years, and it rides  Great. I Believe It's serial number is G87510 . This Bike is Really An Awesome Neat Piece, Time to let someone else enjoy it now, We would prefer Local Pickup, Almost everyone knows someone going to or from Florida, Maybe I can meet them somewhere for you. If I was to Ship I would prefer Bike Flight or UPS, I put 5 Day's Handling Time To Do A Good Job Boxing It And To Take it To the Terminal,  I Think $185.00 should cover shipping to the Lower 48, Sorry No Canada Shipping, From a retired Bike Dealer. We Have other Corvette project Bikes Both  Mens and Ladies, Like Schwinn Phantom, Schwinn Jaguar, Schwinn Panther Have Fun and Thanks For Looking  
Seller information​horsepwr2rmg (756)
100% Positive feedback


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 20, 2022)

1954?


----------



## rockabillyjay (Sep 20, 2022)

From what I know, they never made a blue boys Phantom..and whats up with the later sprocket?


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 21, 2022)

There was a blue made...not many.  One showed up on Ebay a few years back... orig paint for sure and sold by a random
bike seller (non collector type).  This one isn't a bad effort...
wrong frame date should be late 54 or 55'.  "G" is 53' pretty sure. Price is bonkers tho.   Seat has the super early and kinda strange repop wear tabs
I believe pre Bailey ones.  55' could have had the 4hole sprocket.  Keep in mind...restored 40 years ago.  To find a bike restored that long ago
that was a "correct" accurate resto ...well...good luck, not many.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> There was a blue made...not many.  One showed up on Ebay a few years back... orig paint for sure and sold by a random
> bike seller (non collector type).  This one isn't a bad effort...
> wrong frame date should be late 54 or 55'.  "G" is 53' pretty sure. Price is bonkers tho.   Seat has the super early and kinda strange repop wear tabs
> I believe pre Bailey ones.  55' could have had the 4hole sprocket.  Keep in mind...restored 40 years ago.  To find a bike restored that long ago
> that was a "correct" accurate resto ...well...good luck, not many.




Are you referring to this one? That had a "Black Phantom" decal on the guard?


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2022)

1,200 × 900


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 24, 2022)

Does anyone know the official (paint) names of the 2 tone blue phantom.... Just in case someone wants to build one?


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 24, 2022)

i'm gonna take a wild stab at it.   Blue Phantom?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 24, 2022)

Womp womp....good eye Bob. Just added (paint) to my question....sometimes the fingers are slower than my thoughts.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 24, 2022)

House of Colors had a Candy blue that was dead on to orig.  I matched it to a NOS 6 hole rack top
I had so the colors would be accurate on the 2nd blue Phantom I restored.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Sep 25, 2022)

That eBay one has the same later style sprocket..interesting. Anyone know where the eBay one ended up?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 25, 2022)

rockabillyjay said:


> That eBay one has the same later style sprocket..interesting. Anyone know where the eBay one ended up?



If it was actually original paint, I’m sure that piece would’ve shown up again by the New owner. So after 10 or so years that hasn’t shown up again with the new owner posting his rare blue phantom all over the internet?


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 25, 2022)

Took a close look at this. The chain guard is original with obvious shoe/foot wear in the usual places. I suspect it's how they got the color tints to paint it. The pin striping is excellent however, out of the norm, where typically when repainted, the darts are exaggerated, too long. Compared to other original black phantoms in the same time frame, the top bar darts on this bike are about 1/2 too 3/4" shorter than original.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 25, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Took a close look at this. The chain guard is original with obvious shoe/foot wear in the usual places. I suspect it's how they got the color tints to paint it. The pin striping is excellent however, out of the norm, where typically when repainted, the darts are exaggerated, too long. Compared to other original black phantoms in the same time frame, the top bar darts on this bike are about 1/2 too 3/4" shorter than original.




Check out the masked off pins on the fork dart and flaking paint.






The tank and head light cover must have been painted with lacquer. Never seen enamel curl up and flake like that.





Notice the paint chip from the tank resting on the cantilever bar. Yah, that's lacquer for sure. The fork dart was painted on a Panther springer and the "Black Phantom" decal was placed on that same Panther's guard. But they forgot to install the seat tube quality decal.





All pretty convincing that this is real, just like that repainted prewar Autocycle that bicyclebones blew apart that had a silver metallic shot over a Spitfire Blue bike. Everyone swore that was original, even after owning it.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 26, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Check out the masked off pins on the fork dart and flaking paint.
> 
> View attachment 1701772
> 
> ...





I ended up restoring that autocycle...a San Diego collector bought the painted parts from Dan.
I stripped it and yes..it was a repaint, not orig 'gun metal blue' at all.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Check out the masked off pins on the fork dart and flaking paint.
> 
> View attachment 1701772
> 
> ...



    Oh, my bad, I thought this was about the other Blue P.  on eBay. I'd just taken a quick stop here as was more concerned about the tracking of what became Ian, which luckily didn't tear a new hole in me butt this week, although was nasty on my Florida ski lift 😂: 28 feet above sea level. . I didn't see, know or expect there were two going on at the same time. So, on this; what-cha-ma-call-it. IDK as I didn't not look close or even see it. But now, that dart on the fork and same color elsewhere, is not the sea green or whatever color it's called, which is closer to a turquoise and not a simple light blue like a Panther. . So, never mind.

    And yeah, how could I forget that Autocycle? A lot of peeps were awfully P. O.-d at me because, I called it out as a poor over spray and crappy pinstripe touch- up, on top of it too. But thanks for the reminder on how my call on that Autocycle was not fun getting hated when I was relatively new here. 😅


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 14, 2022)

It sold...serial is for 1958 frame. Still a nice bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 14, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> It sold...serial is for 1958 frame. Still a nice bike.
> 
> View attachment 1712086



If you’re going to restore a phantom, paint that sucker blue! Ha ha


----------

